# My tanks (pictures and videos)



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

So here are a couple pictures and videos of my tanks. The pictures suck because my camera sucks lol, but the videos show it a lot better!

In this video, you can see my one sunrise guppy has a sky blue color instead of the orange/red of his brothers!

Picture034_zps3756f63f.mp4 Video by jamnigh | Photobucket

Picture029_zps958f1c34.mp4 Video by jamnigh | Photobucket

This is my nice little 10g fry tank that is currently holding my 2 females and my cobra male. Both females are preggo at the moment

Picture033_zpsf14e8caa.mp4 Video by jamnigh | Photobucket













[/URL]


----------



## snowghost45 (May 13, 2013)

Very nice!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

A few more pictures, better to see the fish!!


















Little one eating something


























This is my favorite one...sunrise with sky blue


----------



## Jaybird5 (Apr 27, 2013)

Very nice tank! Pics are not too bad and videos are good! Good job!


----------



## SusquehannaDriftwood (May 11, 2013)

Nice pitures! Thanks for sharing

Looks like your gonna be having some guppy fry soon!


----------



## jamnigh (Apr 24, 2013)

SusquehannaDriftwood said:


> Nice pitures! Thanks for sharing
> 
> Looks like your gonna be having some guppy fry soon!


Haha some more!! My yellow female should be dropping sometime next week (its been about 20 days so far since her last drop) and I have a red sunrise that is almost 4 months old that I am almost positive is preggo as well, just not sure how far along!


----------

